# Feed My Piranha....???



## Exotic_Fish (Feb 24, 2003)

Pls. suggest me If we feed my piranha with frozen bloodworm good or not.??


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

My reds absolutely loved blood worms and mosquito larvae when they were small. It's perfectly safe (just like common tropical fish flakes, btw.), and they'll let you know in time when they don't want to eat it anymore, and want bigger pieces of food or more meaty stuff...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

and goldfish, fishfood sticks, and fish.

oh, and where are you from?


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

yes feed your P's bloodworms, but not just bloodworms


----------

